
Google Is About to Show a Lot More Ads on Mobile Phones - mimixco
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/14/18623541/google-gallery-discovery-mobile-ads-announced
======
mimixco
Ugh. I can't wait for my Puri.sm.

